# 1950 Whizzer Pacemaker



## Connor (Jan 29, 2017)

Just got my first Whizzer yesterday and boy do I love it! It's a restored 1950 Whizzer Pacemaker. Rides great, doesn't smoke.  It has a 4-stroke Whizzer J motor. Is that the period correct motor?
-Connor


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice motorbike!


----------



## StoneWoods (Feb 3, 2017)

Your chainguard looks to be a wald chainguard. I don't think it's correct. But I'm Not an expert.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Feb 3, 2017)

Motor looks correct. Chain guard wrong.


----------



## Connor (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks guys for all of your help! I've been having a problem with the carburetor. The fastener that holds the bowl on is too small, therefore it's leaking. I tried teflon tape but the gas caused it to deteriorate... Is there an easy fix or does anyone know where I can get the proper fastener?
-Connor


----------



## rhenning (Feb 5, 2017)

Try Memory Lane for parts and call not just look at the catalog.  Roger


----------



## Connor (Feb 5, 2017)

rhenning said:


> Try Memory Lane for parts and call not just look at the catalog.  Roger




Thanks Roger!


----------



## stoney (Feb 11, 2017)

I had a Pacemaker years ago, it had a "J" motor. Should be correct. I have a pic of the bike, will have to look at the chain guard.


----------



## Connor (May 18, 2017)

*Update: I've finally had time recently to put some attention to my Whizzer... So far, I've rebuilt the carb, stripped the paint off the engine cover, completely detailed the bike, replaced the point cover and I had memory lane rebuild the grips. I'm currently repainting the generator... Here's a before and after of the engine:






-Connor


----------



## Connor (May 18, 2017)

*Update: Just finished the generator, I think it came out pretty good.
-Connor


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (May 18, 2017)

That's looking great! Good job!


----------



## Connor (May 18, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> That's looking great! Good job!



Thanks! I think it's coming along pretty well.
-Connor


----------



## bobcycles (May 19, 2017)

StoneWoods said:


> Your chainguard looks to be a wald chainguard. I don't think it's correct. But I'm Not an expert.





I believe that Wald guard was used on some of the Pacemakers.


----------



## bricycle (May 19, 2017)

That's a beauty! Nice Job on the engine detail. 
I've never seen a crankcase ventilator like that, and the brass(bronze) dipstick should be the rounded aluminum style.


----------



## Connor (May 19, 2017)

bricycle said:


> That's a beauty! Nice Job on the engine detail.
> I've never seen a crankcase ventilator like that, and the brass(bronze) dipstick should be the rounded aluminum style.




Thanks, the oil breather is actually custom made... The previous owner who restored it was an engineer. He didn't like the original breather, so created this one which looks and breaths a lot better.
-Connor


----------



## Connor (Jun 21, 2017)

*Update: Just added a fuel bowl/filter. She's almost done, just have to paint a few things...
-Connor


----------



## mason_man (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice!

Ray


----------



## Connor (Jun 27, 2017)

After a lot of tuning, adjusting, painting, cleaning, and replacing, she's finally done! Here's a few pics of the final product.
-Connor


----------

